# Need a Brick Mason for small repair



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone have a brick mason they recommend? Thanks, SHB


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Call pop he does great work 8509823978


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

*Thanks*

I'll give him a call. Thanks, SHB


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Mark, The Hired Hand may be able to do it if the other guy can't. Usually Mark is booked up but might find time for a pff'r.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Give me a call. could use the work right now as a the guy I was working for ran out of money and ended the project.


----------

